# Hawthorn, is it any good?



## andybaker (Mar 9, 2013)

Been looking through the site and didn't come across anyone saying if this is ok or not.  I know someone that just cut down a whole mess of small trees he thinks are Hawthorn.  They are covered with these little thorns.  The trees are small, but not too small to take if it's worth it.  So instead of spending time trying to find it I just thought I'd throw it out there and see what you all think.


----------



## Jon1270 (Mar 9, 2013)

No direct experience, but some Google searching suggests it's excellent firewood.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 9, 2013)

Closely related to Apple,Pear,Plum,Cherry etc.Quite dense & fine textured.Thorns on some species can be 2"-3" long.Widespread but scattered occurence over a large part of the midwest & eastern US.Never burned any myself but know where a couple wild trees are,at the edge of woods next to abandoned 7 acre corn/soybean field.I got pics of the trees & thorns on here someplace....


----------



## andybaker (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Thistle, guy I know has this property and along one edge of it this small hill was covered with these trees.  A couple years ago the neighbors came and ask if they could cut away what was hanging over their yard.  He told them sure and when he came back they had cut all of them down.  Maybe 25-30 of them.  All only like 4" trees but lying there and going to go to waste.  He thinks they're Hawthorn because of the little thorns covering them.  Can't say I've ever seen this before.  I hate to see it go to waste and I love getting wood when it's helping someone else to get rid of it.  He also has a pile of 3 year old Ash logs sitting on the property he said I could have.  So when I go over and split that I'll cut some of these trees and see how it burns.  I'm not too good with a camera but if I remember I'll take some pics and post to see if you think it's Hawthorn.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 10, 2013)

Hawthorn is pretty good wood but those thorns are nothin to take lightly. Wear some good soled boots and some gloves.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Mar 10, 2013)

Some thing like a wild crabapple if you've ever seen them in the woods.
Those thorns are lethal. Some thick gloves required.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Mar 10, 2013)

I've burned Downy Hawthorn already and it was pretty good stuff. Not sure which Hawthorn you have there though, but it probably would be good I would think!


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 10, 2013)

Unless it was a really easy and accessible score I would leave it.  Just a lot to deal with having the thorns and limited wood available.  Even really large trees will not yield a lot of wood for the effort and the critters love the stuff for food and shelter so I like it in my deer woods. 

Now if it is being cut and removed to expand crop land and will likely be burned  -  take what you can and call it good.  It will burn like any fruit tree and is relatively high in BTU's.  Also makes good smoker fuel for pork and fish.


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 10, 2013)

Hope you can limb and leave the branches where they lay - I wouldn't want to have to drag lots of hawthorn branches too far! Cheers!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 10, 2013)

hawthorn is great wood.  Very dense.  I use that and crabapple rounds for turning on the lathe.  Makes great tool handles, axe handles, stompers for meat grinders, etc. 

Get all you can but like others have said, be cautious of those thorns.  Be prepared to be 'stuck' a couple times when dealing with it......


----------



## AJS56 (Mar 10, 2013)

The thorns are a pain - I have had to patch a couple of turf tractor tires after tangling with Hawthorn.  If youcan fairly easily get some rounds, it does burn nicely as others have mentioned.  Also, it is good for wildlife.


----------

